# Excel IF statements with multiple arguments



## Nikkicole1 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm trying to incorporate multiple arguments into one formula. I think the IF statement is the way to go, but not really sure. My arguments are as follows...

If cell A1 contains "wuhan" then display "value1"
If cell A1 contains "shanghai" then display "value2"
If cell A1 contains "shenzhen" then display "value3"
If not, display "ERROR"


----------



## Natalie May (Dec 31, 2008)

=IF(A1="Wuhan","Value 1",(IF(A1="shanghai","Value2",(IF(A1="Shenzhen","Value3","ERROR")))))


----------

